# Whatever Happened to Option?



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

They used to be known for building some quality decks, a couple of my friends used to love theirs. Where did they go?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

They're still around but not nearly as big as they used to be. They lost their team to Endeavor Snowboards (another Vancouver company that makes some of the best boards out there) and their manufacturing capacity took a major hit when their factory closed. They are also trying to restructure and get some investors. A few buddies and I thought about approaching them about a deal last year but we decided to start an IT company instead.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm surprised at that, how did they lose the factory?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Zee said:


> I'm surprised at that, how did they lose the factory?


Factory went down when the loonie went up up up. Cost of Materials became too expensive for them.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

good times for canadian consumers = bad times for canadian manufacturers


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

i rode an option influence. It was an excellent board. Option was a solid companuy


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

They spent too much investing in the technical break through of Flincerts and not enough on actual functional tech.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

WTF were flincerts?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Zee said:


> WTF were flincerts?


A very stupid idea that didn't catch on at SIA last year. It was to make your topsheet more customizable.


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

i called that stickers....


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Options we'll keep til they fall apart, very good sticks for general purpose resort riding.
trinity, northshore, starr, bella, sansalone


----------

